
C++11, random distributions, and Swift - jph00
https://www.fast.ai/2019/01/13/swift-random/
======
jph00
I'm pretty happy with how this new project turned out - I was able to wrap
C++11's random distribution library in a way to feels like idiomatic Swift
code. Although Swift doesn't support C++ directly, creating a C API as shown
here wasn't as troublesome as I expected.

Feedback welcome! I'd be particularly interested to hear of any success
stories from people that have used frameworks that can automatically wrap a
C++ with a pure C API.

